# MXTD30 Lawn Journal



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

Ready for my fall 2022 Reno.

Last years went well. Then I got a shit ton of crabgrass in the back and some through out the front yard with clover. Got some MESO and 24D and sprayed it before I went away for the weekend. No rain or irrigation and killed a good portion of my front yard… back to where I started from my Reno last year because a front portion died from a different situation.

Anyways here we go. Here's the plan:

Scalp. Aerate. Seed with JG Dense shade (7 lbs)in the back (Seed Super Store shady mixture sold out) and then SS5000 sunny mixture (5 lbs) for the front. Front is 600 ft2 and back is 2500 ft2.
After seeding:
GreenPOP, RGS, Carbon Pro-G, potash, solucal (backyard), hydretain, and MESO. Water. 
21 days later
GreenStart, RGS, potash?
30 days
MESO 
42 days
GreenPunch, RGS
60 days
Lime

I had those liquid frets left over from last years overseed and next years will be a lot different.

Here's what it looked like before I killed the front…


Sad

Any input is welcome!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Your plan looks good. Delea Sod Farm is right down the street from you. They carry shady seed which should be good quality. I picked up a pallet of seed for work a few years ago, and they seemed like good guys. I didn't see peat moss listed on your plan, to cover the seed. I highly suggest it, because it helps with seed to soil contact and indicates when the area dries out and requires moisture during the critical germination and young seedling period. Also, spoonfeeding with urea will help with the grow in, once the seedlings mature a few weeks. Get a cheap digital scale from Amazon and check out turf supply companies. All Pro Horticulture on East Gates Ave in Lindenhurst is one good supplier for urea. Don't make the mistake that I did, because I didn't feel like driving there last year, and I ordered the Sunshine Harvest urea from HD. The prills were enormous, which will lead to spotting on the lawn in low and regular doses. FYI-I have a peat moss/compost drum spreader, if you're interested in borrowing one. Good luck on the reno!


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

Second person today that suggested Delea. Didn't do peat moss but last year I was pretty good so I went with out it again. I've got timers going on my sprinklers so hopefully that will be enough. Thanks for the urea recommendAtion because that's my next step after I'm done with these liquid ferts. Want to go with ams though since mine yard is a little low on sulfate. Thank you for the offer on the drum spreader I might actually take you up on that offer.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

Scalped yesterday. Aerated today. Spread seed. Carbon pro-g. Liquid starter fert. RGS. Hydretain. Air 8. MESO. I postponed the potash and lime because I ran out of time today. There was plenty of K in the fert and Air8 so should be fine for a couple weeks. I'll spread lime at first mow maybe.

Looks like perfect timing too because it drizzled rain all day. And going to rain the next couple of days too.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

Had to switch out my gator blade for my base toro blade. It was creating too much suction and clogging up the shoot. After switching out it was so much better.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

put down some CarbonProG, meso, main event micro’s, and some GreenStart to put a lil more N down today.
Not sure what is making my back corner that has the highest shade and it is THRIVING. My guess is a mix of the carbon pro with its microbes and the manganese but we will see. I will update with pics tomorrow.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

Growth has been SLOW. 46 days post overseed. The *** in the front has maybe grown 2”. Looking at soil temps from last year and it’s much colder and I’m wondering if the hurricane screwed up the growth since it got pretty cold right after for a week. I’m pretty happy with how it’s filled in I just wish there was more growth.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

October 15th

Will update again after I mow today.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)




----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

Better photos.


----------

